# Watch this ! UNBELIEVABLE !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50208495#50208495


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Don...was that just released today...I know first reports said the AR was in the trunk.... then suddenly everything changed. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

But but but... What about the "military style assault weapons" or the "weapons of war" the lefties say were used??? 


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Deere is right. I heard the same. It went from the rifle staying in the car, to hundreds of 'hi powered, large caliber, large capacity' shells being fired at the time. Total bull$hit. Proof they fabricate stuff to take cheap shots and attack our 2A. Sad...


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, Adam Lanza is one goofy looking individual....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

vtguy17 said:


> Wow, Adam Lanza is one goofy looking individual....


Its bullying comments like this that sets people like him off

Take it any way you want.

Ive delt with bullies my whole life.
In school,in the work place and just in general.
Comments like this are bullying tactis.

And yes i do beleive in freedom of speach.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

We have all been bullied, still isn't an excuse.

I don't cry when someone tells me I'm goofy looking, that I'm short, or have a big nose. I'm not bullying anyone sorry you feel that way.


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

Outrageous, I bet that they still go after them anyway, at least high capacity magazine. I am surprised MSNBC is reporting something that goes against what Obama wants...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

vtguy17 said:


> We have all been bullied, still isn't an excuse.
> 
> I don't cry when someone tells me I'm goofy looking, that I'm short, or have a big nose. I'm not bullying anyone sorry you feel that way.


oh i agree,its no excuse

and i never aid you were being a bully

i only said that that was a "bullying comment"

however if you look at all the school shootings in recent years

fellow students have admitted that the "shooters" were bullied through out their school lives


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

From a guy that was made fun of everyday of my childhood, crying "bullying" in my mind is a copout. I had very very rude comments made, both to my face and behind my back as a youngster. But, NEVER ONCE did I think of getting a gun and shooting someone. Yes, I did once call a kid out and fought with him on a frozen pond. He ended up with over twenty stitches in the back of his head from me thumping it on the ice, But, shooting him never entered my mind.

C'mon the shooter had been seeing a therapist so we know there were other issues in his life. I think video games have a more profound link to things happening today than anything else.

But this is just one mans opinion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> oh i agree,its no excuse
> 
> and i never aid you were being a bully
> 
> ...


God forbid we look at self responsibility and accountability through out their lives. While i doubt that violent video games are doing CHILDREN any good, we can't go on blaming other people and things all the time.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Is it really hard to just think some people are messed up? We always need something to point fingers at in our society.

I've played countless hours of violent video games, watched a million horror films yet I still wake up everyday and go to work without making a detour to the nearest school to shoot up the place.

People have been doing terrible, nasty things since the beginning it isn't because of video games or violent movies its because some people just don't function properly. I know thats hard to accept but it is what it is.

We blame guns, games, movies, etc... Look at history, humans have always been violent, war over religion, war over oil, war over a million things that don't matter. I think hearing about "20 troops killed in a car bomb in Iraq today" is a heck of a lot more damaging than watching Violent movies or games. Watching CNN for an hour is worse than playing grand theft auto for an hour. Neither are to blame I'm just saying.....

There's always going to be rotten eggs no matter what we do or how many laws we create.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree some people are just damaged. My point about video games was directed at CHILDREN playing them. Children will emulate what they are exposed to. I don't know your age, but if you are old enough to remember or young enough to be a part of "teenage Mutant Ninja Tutrtles" when every little kid (read bastage) was running around kicking and karate chopping everyone and everything they saw.*

*no offense to those of you who may have been one of the afore mentioned bastages


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Believe me I agree with you 100% Don, they sure as heck don't help any. I just get sick of hearing "oh well he was bullied in school" or all the other excuses people come up with to point a finger. I remember vividly my little brother tying a bandana around his face like a ninja turtle chopping and punching and your absolutely right children will emulate anything they see. You can also guess my brother didn't grow up to be a mass murderer though.

I know your not pointing a finger I'm just referring to people in general.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All points well said, IMO it all starts at home or the lack of.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I watched the vid of them removing the "AR" from the trunk--it wasn't an AR....Looked like an SKS..

When they were clearing the weapon, the charging handle was on the side of the bolt, not at the rear....And, they had to eject all the shells.. That means no magazine....

What a bunch of dipshidiots.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

In my opinion... if you want to point the finger at something.... it is mental health care (which starts at home like Ed said). I can't think of any occasion another (non third world) country having a shooting like this. I also believe part of the problem is how the media reports it..... I don't think it should be swept under the rug. But it makes me stop and think, at least in part, these folks got the idea from somewhere. The media gives them the attention they want their act to receive.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> In my opinion... if you want to point the finger at something.... it is mental health care (which starts at home like Ed said). I can't think of any occasion another (non third world) country having a shooting like this. I also believe part of the problem is how the media reports it..... I don't think it should be swept under the rug. But it makes me stop and think, at least in part, these folks got the idea from somewhere. The media gives them the attention they want their act to receive.


funny you should say that

a day or two after that shooting i was listening to a talk radio show(cant remember which one)but they had on a guy that was one of the top profilers in the nation(he used to work for the fed. gov.) and he said the exact same thing. he also said that taking guns from us honest citizens will not help the situation get better but would help to make it worse.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like the man knew what he was talking about! lol

Consider the cost of medication.... crazy people (for lack of a better term) do not know they need insurance to pay for it. They normally can't hold a job to pay for insurance or medication.... Catching it while they are young would help.... Then there is the stigma that comes with admitting your kid has a mental illness, disease, condition, or disorder. Many folks won't do it out of pride.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I throw my finger pointing vote to today's popular media. The difference between this happening in 2012 vs. Charles Whitman in 1966 is the speed, repetition and fantastical nature with what this information reaches such a significant portion of the populace. In addition, the internet - which I use daily - has effectively "dumbed down" those who surround us ("Google amnesia" for example) to the point where people no longer research or look for truth but blindly accept whatever is fed to them by their flavor of the minute news programs. People have been killing each other since the dawn of time, semi-automatic weapons have been available to the general public for almost that long - what sets these guys off, IMHO, is knowing that if I pull the trigger at 8 a.m. by lunch time my name will be known nationwide. They know they will have something society has never granted them - significance. They know that Fox, MSNBC, CNN and everyone from Dan Rather to Regis Philbin will be asking questions about them. That has to be unbelievably seductive for someone that has been ostracized growing up, picked on by others for their appearance, religion, hair color - whatever. It's not the music, the games, the guns or the system - its the belief that society has placed no value on their existance and the only way that they will ever be "remembered" is through acts of tyranny which the main stream media readily grants them an advertising platform for. I'm all for free speech, its what allows me to post this, but for the Love of God - tell me a story about the kid who donates the contents of his piggy bank to the Salvation Army, or about the guy who gave his eyes after he died so that two other people might see. Tell me some good news instead of braodcasting tragedy 24/7 - maybe then these people would realize the real path to being remembered is through good deeds, not terror.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Speechless.... +1!

Dakota Dogs for President!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DD,very well said

+1 DD for president

Oh wait,you can provide a proper birth certifacte , cant you? lol


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL! Very kind of you guys - and yes, I can provide a proper birth certificate. I wouldn't consider myself fit to be President of the United States - I feel very strongly that to be leader of the free world that you should have spent time in one of the branches of our military, I have not and would DQ myself.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea DD hit it pretty square. They focus so much attention on the wrong things. The murders name shouldnt even be spoken, it should just be in small letter underneath everything else. Along with all the other media attention, but they get more viewers when they do that and thats where the money comes from.

Like scotty said that does not look like an AR to me... Who knows though if it was misreported at first, whether on accident or not it will likely not be corrected because they want people to believe it was an AR. Assault rifle is a redundant term... But it is a hell of a tool for the anti gun politicians...


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

This is ridiculous, they are still reporting that he used an AR.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/01/02/fbi-background-checks-soar-after-fatal-school-shootings-calls-for-tigher-gun/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The media will not change their ways ! It doesnt matter if its the truth or not !


----------

